

Samsung and Google pull Nexus Prime, Ice Cream Sandwich launch - divy
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/samsung-and-google-pull-nexus-prime-ice-cream-sandwich-launch-1032490

======
luigi
AllThingsD has official word:

In an updated statement, the companies confirmed they were making the move out
of respect for Jobs.

“We believe this is not the right time to announce a new product as the world
expresses tribute to Steve Jobs’s passing,” the companies said.

[http://allthingsd.com/20111007/samsung-google-cancel-
launch-...](http://allthingsd.com/20111007/samsung-google-cancel-launch-event-
out-of-respect-for-steve-jobs-sources-say/)

~~~
barista
Wasn't the announcement supposed to be on 10/11 that is almost a week away
from Steve's death. Is it really that mournful at Google?

~~~
shoota
More likely it might conflict with Steve Job's funeral. I would imagine some
high ranking Google officials are going to be there to pay their respects.

~~~
wtn
The funeral takes place today.

------
robgough

      It's likely that the companies decided to postpone as a mark 
      of respect to rival Steve Jobs, who passed away earlier this 
      week.
    

ORLY? Am I being insensitive? Does anyone really think that's why they'd delay
this announcement?

~~~
cromwellian
I'm a google employee. Internally, there has been much mourning and tribute to
Steve. Our internal corporate portal contains a memorial on the front page. At
a company-wide meeting, Larry again reflected on Steve.

And I doubt Google is the only company doing this. Look, competitive as
companies in the valley are, we are all still human beings, with a sense of
respect for others in our industry, and when one so who has burned so
brightly, dies so young, we take notice. The amount of cynicism displayed here
is just sad.

~~~
barista
Can't blame Google if they are trying to be publicly mourful and trying to get
mileage out of it. Tow birds in one stone: time to fix those last bugs and
also get good press for the delay. Well played.

------
Jayasimhan
We can be cynical about everything or take them at face value. Its our choice.
I'll go with face value this time.

------
metoosorta
Where are the official announcements of this? I can't find links in any of
these clone-posts, and I can't find announcements on Google or Samsung's
websites.

~~~
joebadmo
It's apparently an email that's going to press outlets. This Is My Next/Verge
is as reputable as any, and they've confirmed it:
[http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/07/samsung-google-
postpone-g...](http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/07/samsung-google-postpone-
galaxy-nexus-launch/)

------
ac-slater
Come on, Steve was using all kinds of legal shenanigans to try to keep Samsung
Android products off the market. Why are they continuing to love their abuser?

~~~
ac-slater
Seems to have struck a nerve. I thought all this patent litigation was
considered bad around here.

~~~
joebadmo
You're off-topic and disrespectful.

There's a time and place to talk about Apple's legal practices. But this
thread is about Samsung and Google (potentially) behaving much more
respectfully toward a competitor than you are. Which is commendable.

~~~
zobzu
I dunno why after a person's death everyone has to talk only of their good
sides. It's a social convention but it's kinda dumb. He did a lot of good
stuff, and also quite a bit of bad stuff. That's ok by me.

Google and Samsung did not comment by saying this is to pay respect to S.Jobs,
because they wouldn't know what the reaction would be. Now that the reaction
is positive, they might comment on it that way.

Otherwise, people would know and start saying "it's in fact because the news
would be overshadowed by S.Jobs death, and it would also taint our product
launch. It's an extraordinary event, Lets launch later".

There's nothing respectful in not launching a product, a week later. There has
been many cool marks of respects instead, all over the worlda and the web,
which mean a LOT more and make a LOT more sense than a product launch delay.

I know, unpopular opinions gotta be downvoted, and criticism bashed. Heh.
That's pretty much against what S.Jobs believed in, ironically.

~~~
protomyth
> I dunno why after a person's death everyone has to talk only of their good
> sides. It's a social convention but it's kinda dumb.

If you had ill to say of the person, it would be polite and honest to say it
when they were alive to defend themselves. The time after a person dies is a
little soon as they have relatives and friends who need to work out their
grief and not deal with a bunch of detractors.

I am sure Steve Jobs will be debated by historians and evaluated my the ever
changing morals of the years to come.

~~~
zobzu
By this argument, you're claiming that once dead, everything you've ever done
is suddenly right. Well, again, that's kinda dumb. I agree with quite a few of
the "bad things" Mr Jobs has done, but that doesn't make them "good things".
It has nothing to do with honesty. Nothing. Nada. Zero.

Also, I don't need someone, like historians, to tell me how to think. Neither
a global population's moral. I have my own though and my own morale. I know,
again, that's not a common point of view. Much easier to go with the flow. And
again, Mr Jobs would agree. If you want to honor his memory, maybe it's time
to think different^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H on your own.

~~~
protomyth
No, thats not what I said. I just think a brief bit to pause an consider and
give people time to bury their dead should be the norm.

The historian comment was to show that the net effect of his life (or any
other) will not truly be known until well after death. The morality part was
my quick quip on what morals history's judgment will be based.

Its a free country, be rude and add all the pain to the world you want. I just
tend to believe a little bit of thought and compassion for others would make
it a nicer place.

